# Frage zu Notebook HP Spectre



## Chemenu (30. September 2015)

Servus erst mal! 

Ich schaue nun schon eine ganze weile nach kleinen, leichten Notebooks.

Meine Anforderungen mal kurz zusammengefasst:

ca. 13" Größe 
min. WQHD Auflösung (2560x1440) 
min. 8 GB RAM 
min. 256 GB SSD (keine HDD!) 
möglichst geringes Gewicht 

Neben den MacBooks ist mir da besonders das HP Spectre aufgefallen. Ich hab mir das Gerät mal in einem Media Markt angesehen und war ziemlich angetan.
Das ausgestellte Gerät kostete rund 1.100 EUR, war also etwas günstiger als ein MacBook. 

Nun hab ich mich mal etwas auf HP Homepage und in Preisvergleichen umgesehen und bin etwas erschrocken über die Preisspanne von fast identischen Geräten.
Hier mal ein Screenshot aus dem HP Store:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun meine Frage: Wo ist da der Unterschied der knapp 900 EUR Preisunterschied rechtfertigt?
Die CPU ist ja nur unwesentlich besser, und ansonsten kann ich beim besten Willen keine Unterschiede zwischen Spectre Pro und Spectre 13 ausmachen.

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? 

Kennt ihr noch andere Geräte die ich mir mal anschauen könnte? 

Danke und Grüße, 

Chem


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Willst du denn bei nur 13 Zoll echt  WQHD nutzen? Da erkennst du doch kaum einen Unterschied zu FullHD (was auch schon viel für 13 Zoll ist), hast aber bei vielen Programmen winzigste Symbole und Icons ^^ Bist du da sicher? Es kostet halt auch nebenbei dann noch deutlich mehr - zB hier ein Modell, das alle Deine Kriterien erfüllt, aber "nur" FullHD hat: http://geizhals.de/asus-zenbook-ux305fa-fc005h-schwarz-90nb06x1-m00050-a1215667.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  kostet 900€ und ist sogar leichter - hat lediglich keinen Touchscreen, aber das hattest du nicht als Kriterium genannt. Selbst für 650€ gibt es 13 Zoll, SSD, 8GB, 1,5kg mit FullHD http://www.arlt.com/Notebook/Notebo...dium=CPC&utm_campaign=PSM&utm_source=geizhals  oder hier was höherwertiges mit besserer CPU als im Asus für 1000€ http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00ZI47CLI

Zu den beiden HP-Modellen: der Preis bei HP für das x360 G1, was du da rausgesucht hast, ist zum einen sehr hoch - online kriegst du eines mit nem i5-5300U für "nur" 1700€ HP Spectre Pro x360 G1, Core i5-5300U, 256GB SSD (H9W42EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  . Aber Da bleiben trotzdem 500€ Differenz, und da kann ich Dir echt nicht sagen, woran es liegt, außer es ist beim x360 vielleicht ein hochwertigeres Gehäuse und hochwertigeres Display oder so.  Die CPU allein ist an sich kein Grund, denn beide CPUs sind Dualcores mit Hyperthreading, auch der i7-5600U aus dem teureren x360 G1 hat nur zwei Kerne und Hyperthreading. Der größere Takt ist niemals so einen Aufpreis wert - du hast zwar durchaus bis zu 20% mehr Leistung, anbei unten ein Bild von einigen Benchmarkwerten (bei manchen ist eine kleinere Zahl "besser", weil da die Dauer eines Tests gemessen wurde), aber deswegen so viel mehr zahlen? Rein von der Leistung her wäre das 13-4200ng wohl "gefühlt" gar nicht schlechter, die CPU-Unterschiede sind in der Praxis nicht der Rede wert, außer du machst rechenintensive Dinge wie Rendering oder so.

Was auch sein kann ist, dass das günstigere Modell vlt. "kreiert" wurde, als einige Bauteile deutlich günstiger waren, und wenn man jetzt das gleiche Modell neu auf den Markt bringen würde, müsste es auch 1500€ oder so kosten...


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Willst du denn bei nur 13 Zoll echt  WQHD nutzen? Da erkennst du doch kaum einen Unterschied zu FullHD (was auch schon viel für 13 Zoll ist), hast aber bei vielen Programmen winzigste Symbole und Icons ^^ Bist du da sicher?



Ja, da bin ich mir sicher. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Es kostet halt auch nebenbei dann noch deutlich mehr - zB hier ein Modell, das alle Deine Kriterien erfüllt, aber "nur" FullHD hat: ASUS Zenbook UX305FA-FC005H schwarz (90NB06X1-M00050) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  kostet 900€ und ist sogar leichter - hat lediglich keinen Touchscreen, aber das hattest du nicht als Kriterium genannt. Selbst für 650€ gibt es 13 Zoll, SSD, 8GB, 1,5kg mit FullHD Acer Aspire V3-371-58GA | Notebooks | Notebook | ARLT Computer  oder hier was höherwertiges mit besserer CPU als im Asus für 1000€ Lenovo U31-70 33,8 cm Ultrabook weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Ich muss da jetzt nicht sparen. Ich kauf mir lieber gleich was qualitativ hochwertiges für 2.000 EUR als mich dann im schlimmsten Fall mit Klump für 600 EUR zu ärgern.
Grad von Lenovo hab ich die Schnauze voll. Damit muss ich mich schon in der Arbeit rumärgern. Die Akkulaufzeit des von Dir verlinkten Lenovo Notebooks von 4 Stunden ist z.B. völlig inakzeptabel. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Zu den beiden HP-Modellen: der Preis bei HP für das x360 G1, was du da rausgesucht hast, ist zum einen sehr hoch - online kriegst du eines mit nem i5-5300U für "nur" 1700€ HP Spectre Pro x360 G1, Core i5-5300U, 256GB SSD (H9W42EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  . Aber Da bleiben trotzdem 500€ Differenz, und da kann ich Dir echt nicht sagen, woran es liegt, außer es ist beim x360 vielleicht ein hochwertigeres Gehäuse und hochwertigeres Display oder so.  Die CPU allein ist an sich kein Grund, denn beide CPUs sind Dualcores mit Hyperthreading, auch der i7-5600U aus dem teureren x360 G1 hat nur zwei Kerne und Hyperthreading. Der größere Takt ist niemals so einen Aufpreis wert - du hast zwar durchaus bis zu 20% mehr Leistung, anbei unten ein Bild von einigen Benchmarkwerten (bei manchen ist eine kleinere Zahl "besser", weil da die Dauer eines Tests gemessen wurde), aber deswegen so viel mehr zahlen? Rein von der Leistung her wäre das 13-4200ng wohl "gefühlt" gar nicht schlechter, die CPU-Unterschiede sind in der Praxis nicht der Rede wert, außer du machst rechenintensive Dinge wie Rendering oder so.
> 
> Was auch sein kann ist, dass das günstigere Modell vlt. "kreiert" wurde, als einige Bauteile deutlich günstiger waren, und wenn man jetzt das gleiche Modell neu auf den Markt bringen würde, müsste es auch 1500€ oder so kosten...



Also vom Gehäuse her sind die eigentlich identisch, deswegen wundert mich der Preisunterschied ja so. Ich kann auch nicht herausfinden was es mit diesem "Pro" Zusatz auf sich hat.
Das sind ja keine Gaming Notebooks, deswegen sind mir da jetzt 100 MHz mehr oder weniger auch ziemlich wurst. Ich muss wohl ohnehin noch ein paar Wochen warten bis die Geräte wieder lieferbar sind... momentan sieht es da ziemlich schlecht aus. Da würde ich ausflippen wenn ich mir jetzt ein Gerät für 1.700 EUR kaufe und in 4 Wochen gibt's fast dasselbe Gerät wieder für 1.100 EUR.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Also, bei dem Preisgefüge würde ich mich vlt auch mal direkt an HP wenden. Vlt. sind beim "pro" auch besondere Services dabei? 

Akkulaufzeit ist wiederum immer so ne Sache. Da geht es nicht anders, als Tests zu suchen. Akkus mit mehr mAh wiegen halt oft auch mehr, kosten sowieso mehr   und nicht jedem ist ja der Akku wichtig. Wenn er Dir wichtig ist, musst du natürlich ganz genau drauf achten und dich auch nicht rein auf Herstellerangaben verlassen. hier zB HP Spectre X360 Ultrabook Review: Sleek, Sexy, Convertible - Page 9 | HotHardware  kommt das HP sehr gut weg, aber es gibt auch Alternativen, die immer noch "gut" sind, siehe den "Real World"-Test.


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, bei dem Preisgefüge würde ich mich vlt auch mal direkt an HP wenden. Vlt. sind beim "pro" auch besondere Services dabei?


Das müssten dann aber schon ganz besondere "besondere Services" sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Herbboy schrieb:


> Akkulaufzeit ist wiederum immer so ne Sache. Da geht es nicht anders, als Tests zu suchen. Akkus mit mehr mAh wiegen halt oft auch mehr, kosten sowieso mehr   und nicht jedem ist ja der Akku wichtig. Wenn er Dir wichtig ist, musst du natürlich ganz genau drauf achten und dich auch nicht rein auf Herstellerangaben verlassen. hier zB HP Spectre X360 Ultrabook Review: Sleek, Sexy, Convertible - Page 9 | HotHardware  kommt das HP sehr gut weg, aber es gibt auch Alternativen, die immer noch "gut" sind, siehe den "Real World"-Test.



Ja also Akkulaufzeit ist mir schon sehr wichtig. Einen Arbeitstag sollte das Gerät locker durchhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ja also Akkulaufzeit ist mir schon sehr wichtig. Einen Arbeitstag sollte das Gerät locker durchhalten.


 das wird wohl nicht möglich sein ohne mal zwischendurch nachzutanken, außer du hast es oft bei fast Null-Last laufen, kein WLAN usw.


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das wird wohl nicht möglich sein ohne mal zwischendurch nachzutanken, außer du hast es oft bei fast Null-Last laufen, kein WLAN usw.



Also mit Arbeitstag meine ich dass das Notebook zwischendurch natürlich auch mal zugeklappt wird und im Standby verweilt. Ich werde nicht 8 Stunden ununterbrochen davor sitzen und in die Tasten hämmern. ^^
Das ist ja eher für Besprechungen und Unterwegs gedacht. Und natürlich auch für zu Hause, damit ich nicht nur zum Blödsinn ins PCG Forum schreiben den Rechner hochfahren muss. 
Wirklich lastintensive Sachen(Bild-/Videobearbeitung usw.) will ich damit sowieso nicht machen, eher Office Kram.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also mit Arbeitstag meine ich dass das Notebook zwischendurch natürlich auch mal zugeklappt wird und im Standby verweilt. Ich werde nicht 8 Stunden ununterbrochen davor sitzen und in die Tasten hämmern. ^^
> Das ist ja eher für Besprechungen und Unterwegs gedacht. Und natürlich auch für zu Hause, damit ich nicht nur zum Blödsinn ins PCG Forum schreiben den Rechner hochfahren muss.
> Wirklich lastintensive Sachen(Bild-/Videobearbeitung usw.) will ich damit sowieso nicht machen, eher Office Kram.


 dann reicht das natürlich, aber vlt findest du ja bei dem Test-Link auch andere Modelle, die du mal anschauen kannst, falls da genug aktuelle dabei sind.


Hier wären noch andere mit all den Eigenschaften, die du willst. Akku musst du dann selber rausfinden: ASUS Zenbook UX305LA-FB011H schwarz (90NB08T1-M00210) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Toshiba KIRA-102 (PSU8SE-00W00VGR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Dell XPS 13 2015, Core i5-5200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (9343-4174) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  alle zwischen 1200 und 1400 Euro, manche gibt es auch mit gleicher Grundmodell-Bezeichnung teurer mit mehr/anderer Ausstattung.


----------



## Chemenu (20. November 2015)

Hab heute endlich mein Notebook bekommen, sogar völlig unerwartet 5 Tage vor Lieferdatum.  

Das hier ist es nun geworden: HP Spectre x360 13-4132ng Convertible-PC - HP Store Deutschland
Hab mich nun doch mit Full-HD zufrieden gegeben aufgrund der Scaling-Probleme bei Linux und Windows 7.So hält wenigstens der Akku noch länger durch.


----------

